

Ask HN: Design work for bootstrapped side project? - csouth

I have a side project I'm working to launch in the next month or so. I'm a developer, code is my thing. And if you ask my daughter she will tell you, I can't even draw a stick figure... So my question is, what is the best solution to the lack of design skill and getting a nice yet cheap design for a side project?
======
joshuacc
There are a few possibilities

1\. Consider exchanging services with a designer. Costs some development time,
but might be worth it for good design work.

2\. Ask a designer friend for a favor. You don't want to impose too much, but
you might be able to get a discount off the normal design rate.

3\. Depending on the type of project, you may be able to find prebuilt
templates/themes that you could adapt. Themeforest is a good place to look.

4\. Consider using a grid-based CSS framework like Blueprint. It already has
all the basic building blocks in place. It won't be beautiful, but should be
at least reasonably usable.

------
jamesteow
Well it depends on the type of project.

If it's something small with benefits to social causes, I know many designers
(myself included) would be willing to do it for free or at least, take a loss
on it.

Otherwise, you can look on Craigslist/elance or post on designer sites like
QBN.

